# Alabama passes toughest immigration law yet in US



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The toughest immigration law in the United States has been passed in the state of Alabama that means that the police and arrest anyone suspected of not have a proper visa. Schools will be required to inspect the immigration status of pupils and it will be a crime to knowingly give an illegal immigrant a [...]

Click to read the full news article: Alabama passes toughest immigration law yet in US...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## knee-dragger777 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would just like to clarify, since I am living in Alabama, that much of this law has never been actually implemented. First, we do feel like Arizona and us have led the way to some immigration reform, it is not nearly as harsh as the article makes it out to be. Police will not implement racial profiling just for the sake of checking ID's and threatening deportation as some media outlets made it seem when first passed. Many illegals left the state in fear unnecessarily. While I personally agree we are an open door nation, and built by immigrants. We have no desire for the influx of illegals draining our tax base.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We lived in Alabama for a number of years. It is a melting pot with highly educated immigrants in locations such as Mountain Brook and very poor often illegal immigrants in less desirable areas. Tensions are high especially in the non-skilled job market. And they are high between blacks and latinos.

The laws have been on the books. Some cases hit national news and turn from mole hill to mountain. 

If you are looking for a tobacco chewing, bib coverall wearing, hick with a shot gun - they are a dying species. Unfortunately because most of them are not only educated but "good people" in local lingo.


----------



## knee-dragger777 (Nov 13, 2012)

twostep said:


> We lived in Alabama for a number of years. It is a melting pot with highly educated immigrants in locations such as Mountain Brook and very poor often illegal immigrants in less desirable areas. Tensions are high especially in the non-skilled job market. And they are high between blacks and latinos.
> 
> The laws have been on the books. Some cases hit national news and turn from mole hill to mountain.
> 
> If you are looking for a tobacco chewing, bib coverall wearing, hick with a shot gun - they are a dying species. Unfortunately because most of them are not only educated but "good people" in local lingo.


Agreed whole heartily.


----------



## octaviojhm (Jul 27, 2012)

knee-dragger777 said:


> I would just like to clarify, since I am living in Alabama, that much of this law has never been actually implemented. First, we do feel like Arizona and us have led the way to some immigration reform, it is not nearly as harsh as the article makes it out to be. Police will not implement racial profiling just for the sake of checking ID's and threatening deportation as some media outlets made it seem when first passed. Many illegals left the state in fear unnecessarily. While I personally agree we are an open door nation, and built by immigrants. We have no desire for the influx of illegals draining our tax base.


Sorry, but the USA is not an "open door nation" anymore, If you are worried about your "Tax Base" you may want to look at how illegals pay Taxes in several ways, from Federal taxes retained paycheck after paycheck even when they probably use fake or stolen SSN and can't claim taxes back on April 15th each year, or sales taxes, Vehicle registration taxes, etc...

Illegal Immigration is a problem the USA refuses to fix, Do you want Fair Immigration?, Look at what Canada does !!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

octaviojhm said:


> Sorry, but the USA is not an "open door nation" anymore, If you are worried about your "Tax Base" you may want to look at how illegals pay Taxes in several ways, from Federal taxes retained paycheck after paycheck even when they probably use fake or stolen SSN and can't claim taxes back on April 15th each year, or sales taxes, Vehicle registration taxes, etc...



I am one who thinks that illegals are being taken advantage of. I'm not asking that they be granted citizenship only that people stop taking advantage of their lower labor costs. If it weren't for the employers who don't want to pay normal wages to the common citizen looking for work, then there would not be an illegal problem. 

Furthermore, the person who wrote the comment you responded to may wish to reconsider that the so called illegals are not the only ones "draining our tax base". How about the "too big to fail" big banks and corporations who take tax payer money in forms of bailout? Isn't that like corporations on welfare? Or the unnecessary wars that cost billions upon billions in taxpayer money.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stormgal said:


> I am one who thinks that illegals are being taken advantage of. I'm not asking that they be granted citizenship only that people stop taking advantage of their lower labor costs. If it weren't for the employers who don't want to pay normal wages to the common citizen looking for work, then there would not be an illegal problem.
> 
> Furthermore, the person who wrote the comment you responded to may wish to reconsider that the so called illegals are not the only ones "draining our tax base". How about the "too big to fail" big banks and corporations who take tax payer money in forms of bailout? Isn't that like corporations on welfare? Or the unnecessary wars that cost billions upon billions in taxpayer money.


The response was to the post regarding AL. The only super regional bank based in AL is Regions.

You can go back to the 60s whan CA invited seasonal workers to sweat shops in NY. Put yourself on the side of some employers - can you afford to pay union wages? Have you ever been close to a chicken house in AL during summer, 110F humidity on the upper 90s? 

It is a chicken and egg question. There are those who will risk everything because it is that bad where they are and those who are willing to risk everything to gain from that. Nobody ever gets into what happens to employers. Right or wrong - it is the decision of US voters.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> The response was to the post regarding AL. The only super regional bank based in AL is Regions.
> 
> You can go back to the 60s whan CA invited seasonal workers to sweat shops in NY. Put yourself on the side of some employers - can you afford to pay union wages? Have you ever been close to a chicken house in AL during summer, 110F humidity on the upper 90s?
> 
> It is a chicken and egg question. There are those who will risk everything because it is that bad where they are and those who are willing to risk everything to gain from that. Nobody ever gets into what happens to employers. Right or wrong - it is the decision of US voters.


Seasonal workers still get invited to the States - even to this day. As far as US voters being able to vote on such things as giving tax money to corporations and banks, I don't remember being asked on such an issue before the government went ahead and took our money to pay them. If it were up to us, the great majority of us would have voted a big fat NO. If a company is not fit to survive, let them fail so that those who know what they're doing can be given a chance to compete.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

stormgal said:


> Seasonal workers still get invited to the States - even to this day. As far as US voters being able to vote on such things as giving tax money to corporations and banks, I don't remember being asked on such an issue before the government went ahead and took our money to pay them. If it were up to us, the great majority of us would have voted a big fat NO. If a company is not fit to survive, let them fail so that those who know what they're doing can be given a chance to compete.


Who is "The Government"?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

twostep said:


> Who is "The Government"?



Are you looking for me to name names? Cause the government is certainly not I or many other Americans. Why, we would never endorse bailouts, unnecessary wars, TSA patdowns, detentions and the cashing out of Medicare for the elderly. Would you, Twostep- would you personally vote for those things?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Since when did this become a political forum?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> Since when did this become a political forum?


Have missed you:>)


----------

